# SMS-Gestammel zu DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung



## iche (16 März 2009)

willingen38 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


 

SOS läßt grüßen - rettet unsere seelen vor denen  - das haben die vergessen, dazuzuschreiben *grööööööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## iche (16 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


 
OK ich versuchs nochmal: als ich eben auf diesen kommi antwortete, erschien der link zur schicksalsseite. Bin ich bekloppt odda wat is hier los::wall: wie geht dad denn, ist das ein trick der schicksals"götter" odda wat... *wunder
 SOS läßt grüßen - rettet unsere seelen vor denen - das haben die vergessen, dazuzuschreiben *grööööööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## willingen38 (16 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Denke, das liegt hier an den einstellungen...

also..es ist die seite:  seelenrettung.com

am besten ist, man geht erst garnicht drauf..die ip-nr. eines jeden einzelnen wird im kleingedruckzen text unten angezeigt..


----------



## iche (16 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



willingen38 schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh]_


 
Nee, die hier sind unschuldig *g*... das sind diese schicksalsfritzen: wenn man auf den link geht, erscheint unten im browser diese seelenrettungsseite; klickst du den link an, sind die schicksalsfritzen am drücker: natürlich mit dem hinweis auf kosten; haste einen persönlichen link bekommen, dann sind da keine kosten aufgelistet: also es gibt 2 seiten davon.


----------



## iche (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



bernhard schrieb:


> SMS-Gestammel abgetrennt.


 Hallo..was für ein sms-gestammel? Die post war von mir und per pc-tastatur eingegeben, da war kein sms-gestammel, denn ich pflege niemals zu stammeln. Warum wird man hier zensiert? Ich dachte, das ist ein forum zum diskutieren? Sorry aber sowas macht mich irgendwie sauer... VIelleicht sollte ich mir das überlegen und mich hier verabschieden.
Posts werden zensiert. Das entfernen von posts ist auch zensur, dem poster wird so mitgeteilt, das seine diskussionsbeiträge nicht erwünscht sind. Das Entfernen persönlicher daten, wenn sie hier angegeben sind, ist ok wg. datenschutz. Aber jemanden zu zensieren, indem man die post abwertet als gestammel und sie dann löscht, das ist nicht fair. Wäre nett wenn mir das mal jemand erklärt?
Danke
Ich wette, das hier wird auch entfernt - kommentar- und antwortslos:wall: aber ist mir eh wurscht.


----------



## blowfish (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> Ich wette, das hier wird auch entfernt - kommentar- und antwortslos:wall: aber ist mir eh wurscht.



Es wurde nichts gelöscht, es wurde nur verschoben. Denn dein Geschreibsel konnte man den anderen Lesern nicht zumuten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...chicksal-cc-schreibt-rechnung.html#post273159
Und was das SMS-Gestammel angeht, bedeutet nur dein permanentes nicht nutzen der Umschalttaste.


----------



## iche (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



blowfish schrieb:


> Es wurde nichts gelöscht, es wurde nur verschoben. Denn dein Geschreibsel konnte man den anderen Lesern nicht zumuten.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...chicksal-cc-schreibt-rechnung.html#post273159


 Jetzt höre mal zu: ich mache kein geschreibsel, gelle. Aber eins mache ich bestimmt jetzt: ich sage TSCHÜSS zu diesem "forum". Dann brauchst dir mein "geschreibsel" das übrigens in hochdeutsch war und von jedem verstanden wird, der unserer muttersprache mächtig ist.
Meinetwegen kannst das auch löschen ich bin weg. Es gibt bessere foren. Da wird nix zensiert oder verschoben. 

CIAO!


----------



## Tolleranzus (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*



iche schrieb:


> Ich wette, das hier wird auch entfernt - kommentar- und antwortslos



Also: Noch konnte ich das ja lesen, kann mir aber über Deinen Vorgang kein Urteil erlauben. Im eigenen Fall bin ich aber auch erstaunt, was sich der Forumsbetreiber bzw. Moderator(in) herausnimmt. 

Rechtsverstösse zu verhindern ist eine Sache, aber durch Weglassen an der Rhetorik herumzufummeln, ist gegen den Sinn von Foren. Mein kompletter Text ist pure Ironie, wird aber durch sinnentstellende Kürzungen - die ohne jursitische Relevanz sind - zu einer ganz normalen Nörgelei. 
Da kann man wirklich nur sagen: besser weg hier! Aber schnell!


----------



## jupp11 (19 März 2009)

*AW: SMS-Gestammel zu DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung*

Da Forum ist über  sieben Jahre  ohne  euch ausgekommen, es wird auch sicherlich euer Ausbleiben  überleben. 

Hoffentlich auf Nimmerwiedersehen


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2009)

*AW: DeinSchicksal.cc schreibt Rechnung ( schicksalstest.com )*

Ich habe dem Löschwunsch entsprochen.


----------

